

Understanding Elm - sridca
http://www.srid.ca/posts/2015-05-24-understanding-elm.html

======
gauravagarwalr
We from TarkaLabs (tarkalabs.com) were able to build and deliver an app in a
relatively short span of time which was very similar to one seen at
[http://www.tiki-toki.com/timeline/entry/137152/Tower-of-
Lond...](http://www.tiki-toki.com/timeline/entry/137152/Tower-of-London-3D/).

I agree with the initial learning curve being a bit steep. But once you get
the hang of it you tend to see similar concepts in React.js and Haskell (of
course - Elm is inspired from Haskell) and a bunch of other places.

~~~
brodo
I played with Elm a little as well. Right now is not the time to start
learning it by the way, because there will be a new website with new tutorials
up soon. The last release (0.15) introduced some major changes, so it's better
to just wait for them to update the docs and tutorials.

~~~
k__
Any estimations?

Edit: It is rather frustrating right now, since even the basic hello world
examples didn't work anymore, because Text lost some functionality.

------
gelisam
I understand FRP, but I did not understand this post. What's this
philosophical fluff about the ever-changing "now"? The fact that a signal is a
value which describes how something changes at all points in time does not
mean that there is only one value, or that time is reduced to a single point.

------
nchelluri
Sadly, this will be a completely useless post, but I was hoping it was talking
about the old Unix mail client. I believe it was the inspiration for PINE.

~~~
seanmcdirmid
Elm the mail reader is quite old and obsolete. It makes sense to garbage
collect our namespaces every once in a while so names can be used anew.

I have some nostalgia for PINE, being a UW alum. Perhaps I will call my next
reactive programming language Pine (well...maybe not).

~~~
agumonkey
The idea of generational namespacing is pretty inspiring.

